# Narrowing down my X3 tire choice



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd like to solicit feedback from a few users -- particularly interested in Gary at Tirerack's opinion...

Need to replace my Perelli Scorpions on my 2004 X3 Sport. Though many fest-ers are adamant that dedicated snow tires are the best choice, I am adamantly opting for all-seasons. We get roughly 6 feet of snow a year here, but it sometimes starts in early November and sometimes extends into late May. I don't expect to ever need to drive through more than 4 inches or so at a time, but I refuse to get caught with my summers on. Nuff said...

I've narrowed my options down to 1.) Continuing with the Scorpions, 2) Goodyear F1 All Seasons, 3) Perelli Scorpion Zero Asimmetrico, or 4) Michelin Pilot Sport A/S

These are by far the highest rated A/S tires for the X3 according to Tirerack. I left the Bridgestone Turanza Serenity's off the list due to a few bad comments in prior posts. I love the current soft ride of my Perelli's, but am also interested in decent tread life as well as decent handling and peace-of-mind in the snow going forward.

Thanks in advance to everyone for the great advice. Let the discussion begin!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

All of the selections you made are fairly sporty tires compared to the OE tires and will have better dry grip, faster steering response, and even better wet grip that the original Scorpion STR tires. Hower the STR will have a softer ride, longer wear and better snow capability than the above choices.

If you decide that you're willing to make that trade off, here are some tests involving a couple of those choices that you might find helpful as well :

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=102

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=87


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> All of the selections you made are fairly sporty tires compared to the OE tires and will have better dry grip, faster steering response, and even better wet grip that the original Scorpion STR tires. Hower the STR will have a softer ride, longer wear and better snow capability than the above choices.
> 
> If you decide that you're willing to make that trade off, here are some tests involving a couple of those choices that you might find helpful as well :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply Gary. Given your recommendation, it sounds like I should stick with the STR's to continue my soft ride and still have the best snow maneuverability. I'm willing to give up a bit of dry/wet grip and steering response. Given that the STR's are a bit less expensive, sounds like a good trade to me. Do you have any 'test' links for the STR's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I sure do :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=9

The STR did pretty well in that test.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> All of the selections you made are fairly sporty tires compared to the OE tires and will have better dry grip, faster steering response, and even better wet grip that the original Scorpion STR tires. Hower the STR will have a softer ride, longer wear and better snow capability than the above choices.
> 
> If you decide that you're willing to make that trade off, here are some tests involving a couple of those choices that you might find helpful as well :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the added STR Link Gary. You mentioned I should expect longer wear on the STR's than the Goodyear F1's. My current OE STR's have only 32K and are about 3K away from the wearbar. Does 35K seem reasonable for the STR's and would I expect to get fewer miles out of the Goodyears?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

As you might imagine, wear can vary dramatically from different vehicle types, driving styles and road conditions. Many BMW drivers like us don't see a great deal of wear out of their tires due to our driving styles :drive: . However I would expect less wear from the F1 A/S for sure. An average on the STR on other vehicles has been about 40,000-50,000 miles.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Great info Gary! Final question: If YOU were the owner of an 04 X3 sport that needed to replace the OE Scorpion STR's with an A/S tire that will hold do well in snow, show reasonable tread life and allow for enjoyable summer handling, what tires would you consider? Thanks again for your time and information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

No tire will do it all, but I'd likely lean more towards the good snow traction and treadlife of the STR on this vehicle.


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No tire will do it all, but I'd likely lean more towards the good snow traction and treadlife of the STR on this vehicle.


That is the route I will take. Thanks again Gary for your time.


----------



## gmacpany (Dec 2, 2007)

Pirelli STR Scorpions are just awful have them on mine and no snow traction at all in my 235/50/18 size and to me the tire wanders all over the road and handling just not good at all.


----------



## McVeyMac (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No tire will do it all, but I'd likely lean more towards the good snow traction and treadlife of the STR on this vehicle.


Hey Gary,

I have the 2007 X3, and it has the 235 55 R17 stock on them. I want to replace the tires, but BMW states that you should only use BMW tested tires. As best as I can thell this is the Michelin, the Bridgestone and the Perelli OEMs. these have been rated pretty poorly by customers, and both Michelin and Perelli make tires the same size that have excellent ratings and cost less. What is a guy to do here? Stick with one of the OEMs (Perelli has fared the best). I live in central PA and snow is something that never slows us down.

Walt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

McVeyMac said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> I have the 2007 X3, and it has the 235 55 R17 stock on them. I want to replace the tires, but BMW states that you should only use BMW tested tires. As best as I can thell this is the Michelin, the Bridgestone and the Perelli OEMs. these have been rated pretty poorly by customers, and both Michelin and Perelli make tires the same size that have excellent ratings and cost less. What is a guy to do here? Stick with one of the OEMs (Perelli has fared the best). I live in central PA and snow is something that never slows us down.
> 
> Walt


If it were me I'd use the better tires regardless of what the BMW dealer recommends.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

McVeyMac said:


> I want to replace the tires, but BMW states that you should only use BMW tested tires. As best as I can thell this is the Michelin, the Bridgestone and the Perelli OEMs. these have been rated pretty poorly by customers, and both Michelin and Perelli make tires the same size that have excellent ratings and cost less.


"Dear BMW Owner, As your friendly local BMW dealership, we have noticed that you are spending quite a bit of your automotive-related money elsewhere instead of with us. We do not operate a nation-wide, or even local, chain of gas stations, so we are willing to overlook the fact that you are not buying your fuel from us. And we cut our customers quite a bit of slack on that insurance thing, too. But for the rest of your BMW-related expenses, it is vital that you bring all your money down to the dealership. Did you know that we sell over-priced tires and batteries? We are the only ones who know what it takes to keep your BMW running well!

"As a new service to our loyal customers, we are announcing the 'Total Customer Package!" We deliver a brand-new BMW to you and will provide all required service and maintenance, except for fuel, forever! When your BMW ages and needs replacement, we will provide a new state-of-the-art replacement!

"The special introductory rate for this amazing program is just $3,500 or month or your entire montly paycheck, whichever is greater. Sign up today!"


----------



## McVeyMac (Oct 18, 2010)

LMC said:


> "Dear BMW Owner, As your friendly local BMW dealership, we have noticed that you are spending quite a bit of your automotive-related money elsewhere instead of with us. We do not operate a nation-wide, or even local, chain of gas stations, so we are willing to overlook the fact that you are not buying your fuel from us. And we cut our customers quite a bit of slack on that insurance thing, too. But for the rest of your BMW-related expenses, it is vital that you bring all your money down to the dealership. Did you know that we sell over-priced tires and batteries? We are the only ones who know what it takes to keep your BMW running well!
> 
> "As a new service to our loyal customers, we are announcing the 'Total Customer Package!" We deliver a brand-new BMW to you and will provide all required service and maintenance, except for fuel, forever! When your BMW ages and needs replacement, we will provide a new state-of-the-art replacement!
> 
> "The special introductory rate for this amazing program is just $3,500 or month or your entire montly paycheck, whichever is greater. Sign up today!"


This is my point. Thanks for stating this so susictly. But the manual clearly states to only use tested and approved brands and sizes due to variances between manufacturers with tires of the same size. BMW does not own Michilin, Bridgestone or Perelli ( I don't think). Tire Rack sells all three. My point is that I do not know how much variance there is in nominal dimentions. I do know that there are better tires out there in these sizes. My question is really what is the best all session radial out there that has the same nominal dimentios as one or all three of the OEM tires?


----------

